# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Nam Long - Hà Nội

## dulichcungban

*Địa chỉ:* Số 33 Hàng Mắm - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Thành phố Hà Nội
*Tel*: (84.4)3926.3484 	
*Fax*: 84.4)3926.0570
*Email:* namlong@fpt.vn 
*Web:* namlongtour.vn

*Thông tin chi tiết*


Với mục tiêu “ Xây dựng Công ty trở thành một địa chỉ tin cậy của  Quý khách “, Công ty Nam Long luôn trân trọng và gìn giữ mọi sự quan tâm của các Quý khách đến với Công ty chúng tôi.

Là doanh nghiệp được thành lập từ năm 1996 - Giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh số : 044223/ 1996/ KH-ĐTHN. Công ty Nam Long là một trong những công ty đáp ứng được đầy đủ các điều kiện và đã được tổng cục Du lịch Việt Nam cấp giấy phép kinh doanh lữ hành quốc tế số : 0033/ 2002/ TCDL – GPLHQT.

Với một đội ngũ cán bộ - nhân viên có trình độ hiểu biết, kinh nghiệm phong phú và tinh thần trách nhiệm, thái độ phục vụ nhiệt tình chu đáo. Với việc xây dựng các chương trình thăm quan, khảo sát, học tập, du lịch một cách khoa học, cụ thể, chính xác, phù hợp và đáp ứng yêu cầu của mọi đối tượng khách hàng. Đồng thời thường xuyên cung cấp đầy đủ, chi tiết các thông tin về chuyến du lịch mà Quý khách hàng lựa chọn. Công ty Thương mại và Du lịch Nam Long đã tổ chức, phục vụ cho nhiều đoàn khách đi thăm quan, khảo sát, học tập, du lịch trong - ngoài nước thành công tốt đẹp và thực sự trở thành một địa chỉ đáng tin cậy của Quý khách hàng.


Lấy phương châm “ SỰ HÀI LÒNG CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH LÀ SỰ THÀNH CÔNG CỦA CÔNG TY “ là nguyên tắc kinh doanh chủ đạo trong suốt quá trình hoạt động của mình, Công ty Thương mại và Du lịch Nam Long luôn mong muốn được đón tiếp và phục vụ Quý khách với các dịch vụ tốt nhất!

----------

